# We Are The Mods



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

The Mods were in town, so I always take a shot of them.


----------



## smoke665 (May 22, 2018)

@Fujidave reminds me of some owner operators I had. They would put so many modifications, chrome, lights, etc. on their trucks that they didn't have room to haul freight! LOL


----------



## Jeff15 (May 22, 2018)

I had a scooter like that about 50 years ago.....


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> @Fujidave reminds me of some owner operators I had. They would put so many modifications, chrome, lights, etc. on their trucks that they didn't have room to haul freight! LOL



One of the mods I got talking to said he must of spent over £10,000 doing his bike up.


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I had a scooter like that about 50 years ago.....



I never really fancied getting one as a young lad, so got a Suzi GT 185.  Only had it a year till someone stole it.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 22, 2018)

You were a Rocker then Fuji...?


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> You were a Rocker then Fuji...?



No, my mate was in a Hells Angel lot called the Windsor Chapter, so I use to hang out with them.


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2018)

I've heard of chicken lights... are those chicken mirrors?


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

tirediron said:


> I've heard of chicken lights... are those chicken mirrors?



Have know idea, but they say they are costly...lol


----------



## Jeff G (May 22, 2018)

Great pic with lots to look at! All the extras must really ding his gas mileage.


----------



## Fujidave (May 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Great pic with lots to look at! All the extras must really ding his gas mileage.



Thanks Jeff, they spend a fortune doing them up.


----------



## ceemac (May 23, 2018)

I'm guessing that half the bike is battery.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 23, 2018)

I don't think all the lights actually work and most of the mirrors would be useless. Well thats the way it was in my day.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 23, 2018)

Darn I thought this thread was about the real Mods!  @terri @limr @pixmedic @tirediron @Overread and at least 10 more that I'm sure I'm forgetting...


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

ceemac said:


> I'm guessing that half the bike is battery.



I have know idea, but like the bikes.


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I don't think all the lights actually work and most of the mirrors would be useless. Well thats the way it was in my day.



I can safely say, all the lights on this one worked.


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Darn I thought this thread was about the real Mods!  @terri @limr @pixmedic @tirediron @Overread and at least 10 more that I'm sure I'm forgetting...



Classic...lol


----------



## Jeff15 (May 23, 2018)

I can safely say, all the lights on this one worked.

Not a real Mod then, just a wanabe.......


----------



## Fujidave (May 23, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I can safely say, all the lights on this one worked.
> 
> Not a real Mod then, just a wanabe.......



I think all the ones who come to Brighton are the real mods.


----------

